# GPU-Z shows only 2 Fans instead of 3



## Yeti (Jun 16, 2021)

Hi,

GPU-Z 2.40.0 shows only 2 Fans, but my RTX 3080 has 3 Fans.

Is it a bug or a feature ?

By the way, I'm having two different GPUs in this Computer; could this be a cause ?

If you need mor information or want to check something on my box, contact me via PM / Mail.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jun 16, 2021)

a lot  of times a Y-splitter used for 3 fan setup.


----------



## GerKNG (Jun 16, 2021)

"almost" all GPU triple fan configs are wired like this:
Fan 1
Fan 2/3

that's normal.


----------



## Yeti (Jun 16, 2021)

Ah, yes, just checked the possible settings in ThunderMaster and yes, you are right, I can only setup 2 FANs instead of 3 different.

Thank you very much


----------

